# Fighting the Donkey



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Fighting the Donkey
June, 2021, the much anticipated American Red Snapper season begins. Fishing in over 200 feet of water the Florida Fisherman ll 'stuffed the boxes!'



The entire sold-out boat completely limited out, and we are talking a two day limit.

The Federally permitted headboat ARS season closes at midnight Monday, August 2. The Florida must be back at the dock by midnight. 

Sunday, August 1, the Florida leaves at 10 AM and immediately sets sail for the far off 200+ foot Red Snapper grounds. Amberjack and Triggerfish can also be targeted. 

Midnight Monday... The Florida returns with another limited-out ARS catch:



August 6, 2021, it's time to Fight the Donkey.

The Greater Amberjack range is extensive:



Will is off; Mikey takes over; Tammy helps:



With Tammy's help:



Will, this is how you do...





Your back had better be in good shape when...











Watch as Dan fights the mighty Amberjack:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Dan is putting on a real show for us:



The ladies join in:



That big smile is real.

A Yellowtail to be proud of:



Along with Amberjack, Trigger Fish season is now open:



The Triggerfish gets its name from the characteristics of the dorsal fin. The dorsal fins have spikes that can only be folded back down by pressing what is called the 'trigger!' The trigger is the smaller spine that is at the rear end of the dorsal fin.



Talk about a beautiful grouper:



To talk about one of the best eating fish ever to swim is to talk about the Scamp Grouper:



To talk about BIG is to talk about Gag Grouper:


Getting ready to go home.

John Martin nicknamed Omar 'Omar the Great!'



I have known Omar for decades. He is a tremendous fisherman and a real gentleman. 

Omar began his fishing career on the Miss Pass-A-Grille ll with The man himself as Captain, Captain Wilson Hubbard.

The boat was built by 65 year old Roy Rumans.

Captain Hubbard used the headboat only for 1/2 day trips. He sold the Miss Pass-A-Grille ll to a commercial fisherman who fished the Middle Grounds. It sank on the Grounds in a storm. Glad Omar was not on it. 

It's been a long night/day. We are battle-weary, tired, and ever so hungry. 

It's Tammy time:



After a relaxing hot shower and a good nights sleep we are welcomed home by the sight of:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Back at the dock:











If you think that fried Triggerfish was good; wait until you have tried hot out of the smoker Amberjack and Amberjack dip:



it's time to Fight the Donkey.



credits

Hubbard's Marina

FWC

Tampa Bay Times

Wikipedia

Getty


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

It is about supper time and Tammy's fried fish does look good. She needs her own cooking fish show on Youtube.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It would be a good one!


----------

